# Questions about 7.2-RELEASE-p2



## kungfujesus (Jun 25, 2009)

I just grabbed this via freebsd-update.  I noticed several libraries and kernel modules were updated, including the ZFS ones.  Is zpool 13 now in this release copy?  Or were these new modules just consequential to a kernel security update?


----------



## tangram (Jun 25, 2009)

kungfujesus said:
			
		

> I just grabbed this via freebsd-update.  I noticed several libraries and kernel modules were updated, including the ZFS ones.  Is zpool 13 now in this release copy?  Or were these new modules just consequential to a kernel security update?



According to /usr/src/UPDATING and the errata warning publish at freebsd.org answer is no.


----------



## tanked (Jun 25, 2009)

A branch with FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE that includes ZFS v.13 is here:

http://svn.freebsd.org/base/user/kmacy/releng_7_2_zfs/

Though you'll have to use svn to get it.


----------



## kungfujesus (Jun 25, 2009)

you sir, have tempted me.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

kungfujesus said:
			
		

> I just grabbed this via freebsd-update.  I noticed several libraries and kernel modules were updated, including the ZFS ones.  Is zpool 13 now in this release copy?  Or were these new modules just consequential to a kernel security update?



The RELEASE updates _never_ add or update functionality. They contain _only_ security/stability updates.


----------

